# Taste of Home witch finger bread sticks



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Can anyone post this recipie for Witch fingers breadsticks as seen in Taste of Home magazine?

Thanks,
ElPitchfork


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

El....I get Taste of Home magazine & I went over to the web site & typed in what you are looking for & could not get a match BUT if you type "witches fingers breadsticks" into your search engine there are a whole lot of entries with all kinds of different ideas!

Muffy


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Here ya go!


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Just what I needed. I showed the image to my wife who responded with a EEAH. I'm definitely making them now.

May the Fork be with you.
ElPitchfork.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry its hard to read, I scanned it but couldn't get the picture any clearer.


----------



## greatpumpkin50 (Oct 30, 2010)

I made the witches hairy finger bread sticks! They came out great! Thanks for the recipe Indy! I'll send a picture later


----------



## greatpumpkin50 (Oct 30, 2010)

My witches fingers for our Halloween Party


----------

